# SQL.....Where to start?



## Slim420 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello everyone, I would like to learn about Databases and SQL, but I don't know where to start!!!! I have looked at a few tutorials but all it's showing me is commands!!! Where do I input these commands? What program(s) will I need (on linux, preferably open-source, not freeware but if that's all I can get...)? Can someone shed a bit of light on this for me? All I need is a push in the right direction. If anyone knows of a pretty complete article that would help me I would be grateful for that also.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm lazy AND I use Windows, but a graphical interface is nice for interacting with SQL databases. I use a program called mySQL Command Center which allows me to muck with my SQL databases to my heart's content.

I don't know of any online tutorials, but anything in the Visual QuickStart series is wonderful for easy and fast learning.


----------

